# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  كوني انثي ذات رائحه جذابه من الداخل والخارج

## الوسادة

*




من طبيعة الانسان حبه الرائحه الجميله واهتمامه بها بمختلف الفئات العمريه ’وبغضه لكل رائحه سيئه غير مستحبه .. فالنفس البشريه محبة للجمال بشتى صوره ..
والأنثى لها اهتماما كبيرا بذلك حيث اتخذت المرأه هذه الرائحه رمزا لسحرها وانوثتها بل وكثيرا من النساء تحب ان تكون لها رائحه مميزه يميزها بها الناس وزوجها على وجه الخصوص .. 
واردت اليوم ان اطرح بين ايديكن افضل الطرق التي تجعل منك انثى رقيقه تفوح منها ازكى العطور واجمل الروائح ,وكيف تتجنبي الرائحه السيئه المنفره .




• تعطير الفم:

- المضمضه مرتين باليوم بغسول آمن خاص بالفم يمتص الروائح الكريهه ويطول عطره وهذه الغسولات كثيره بالصيدليات ,ويمكن استخدام غسول طبيعي من صنع يديكِ:
(ماء ورد + ملعقه بيكنج باودر+ نصف ملعقة قرفه مطحونه )يسخن ماء الورد ثم يخلط به البكنج باودر ومطحون القرفه ثم يصفى ويستخدم كغسول للفم .


- استخدام شرائح شفافه بنكهة النعناع عند الخروج من المنزل تذوب سريعا على اللسان تقتل البكتريا وتترك رائحه رائعه بالفم تسمى (اوال سريس)
- الحرص على تمرير فرشاة الاسنان على اللسان عند تنظيف الاسنان 3مرات باليوم فبكتريا اللسان سبب كبير للرائحه .



ومن الطرق الاخرى المعطره للفم :



- سبراي معطر للفم متوفر بالصيدليات 
- مضغ حبات من الهيل او وريقات من النعناع الطازج 
- مضغ قليل من البقدونس ربع ساعه ثم يُطرح وتؤكل تفاحه
- ينقع ورق الريحان في الماء لمدة 15دقيقه ثم يصفى ويستخدم كمضمضه 
- الحرص على علاج التهابات الحلق والاسنان فهي من اهم اسباب رائحه النفس السيئه
- شرب الشاي الأخضر يطيب رائحه الفم


• تعطير الابطين :




- الحرص على ازالة ترسبات العرق والاوساخ يوميا 
- استخدام مزيل رائحه من الانواع المعروفه الامنه يحمل رائحه عطريه خفيفه


طريقه لتعطير طويل الامد للابط :


تحتاجين الى ( كريم جلسرين+ملعقة ماء زهر او ورد+ملعقة نشا+ملعقه كبيره من المسك الابيض السائل ) تخلط المكونات جيدا ويمسح بها الابط بعد الاستحمام .


لعلاج مرض رائحه الابط الكريهه الدائمه :


يطحن قشر الرمان طحنا ناعما حتى يصبح بودره ويفرك به الابط مرتين يوميا لمدة 5ايام وبعدها ستزول الرائحه باذن الله .


وتذكري ان لا تعطري الابط بمعطرات عاديه غير خاصه به فهي منطقه حساسه وقد يؤدي الى الالتهاب والسواد .


• تعطير الشعر :


احرصي على غسل الشعر وفرك الفروه جيدا يوم بعد يوم على الاقل فكبت الشعر بالحجاب ونحوه لساعات طويله يكتم المسامات ويؤدي الى التعرق والرائحه السيئه


واذا رغبتي ان يحتفظ شعركِ برائحه زكيه تبقى لمده طويله ,فاستخدمي العطور العربيه الخاصه بالشعر المتوفره عند (الجنيد – اجمل – بودي شوب – زهور الريف ) وقللي من العطور الفرنسيه 
واحرصي على تعطير الشعر من وسطه وليس من المنابت حتى لاتسدي المسامات ,وبالمناسبه ليس هناك علاقه بين الشيب والتعطير .




من اروع العطور المشهوره للشعر :



- بخاخ التوت من بودي شوب 
- مسك خاص بالشعر عند عبدالصمد القرشي 
- عطر رائع عند اجمل اسمه (هرده)



• تعطير الجسم :

- طرق ثقيله لتعطير الجسم :


- بعد الاستحمام والجسم رطب بخري جسمك بعود بخور من النوع الذي تفضلين ثم وزعي عليه من بودرة دهن العود (من اجمل) ثم ضعي دهن عود في مناطق النبض ثم ارتدي ملابسك


- اخلطي ربع تولة دهن العود او دهن الورد (كما تحبين) مع كريم اسكيب ويدهن به كامل الجسم


ملاحظه




هذه الطرق الثقيله لاتكثري منها فيكفي مره بالاسبوع .


طرق رائعه جربتها لتثبيت الرائحه :

- بعد الاستحمام وقبل ان يجف الجسم ادهني جسمك بزيت بيبي جونسون المخلوط معه ماء الورد .



- خلطي عطر جسمكِ المفضل ببودرة جونسون وامسحي كامل الجسم بها

- استخدام مجموعه متكامله ذات رائحه واحده تساعد على بقاء الرائحه 24 ساعه تقريبا والتي تتكون من ( صابونه+جل شاور+كريم+بودره +ديورنت للابط+عطر)
- مسح الجسم او المناطق المـراد تعطيرها بمناديل جونسون المستخدمه للاطفال ثم رش العطر عليها
- رش العطر او الدهن العطري على مناطق النض بالجسم مثل الرسغ والرقبه وخلف الاذن





"اجمل المخلطات المشهوره لتعطير الجسم :

- مخلط من شركة اجمل اسمه الف ليل وليله 
- عطر من باريس غاليري اسمه (مكاليف) على نوعين دهن العود, ودهن الورد 
- مجموعه التوت والياسمين من بودي شوب

ملاحظه ::



احذري من وضع أي كريم معطر على بشرة وجهك فهذا يجعلها مليئه بالحبوب




• لغذائك الدور الأكبر :


عليكِ الا تنسي ان لغذائكِ دورا كبيرا جدا في تحدي رائحه جميع افرازات جسمك فانتبهي لما تأكلي ..


طرق غذاء مجربه لرائحه رائعه



:- شرب كأس زنجبيل يوميا يجعل رائحه جميع افرازات جسمك جميله حتى التعرق .
- اكل الكرفس يوميا لمدة اسبوع يجعل رائحه الجسم مميزه 
- شرب الماء المعتدل المضاف له ماء الورد بكثره يجعل الرائحه جميله ويخرج الفضلات مع العرق ويطهر الجسم 
- مزيج عصير البرتقال وماء الورد والنعناع يعطر (الافرازات الانثويه)



الاطعمه التي عليكِ تجنبها قدر الامكان لأنها تغير رائحه جسمكِ كله للأسوأ ::



البصل –خل التفاح - الثوم – البهارات – الحلبه – اللحوم الدسمه – الاندومي – الفجل – الملفوف





• تعطير المنطقه الحساسه



انتبهي من استخدام العطور العاديه او حتى الخاصه بالجسم على هذه المنطقه فهي تسبب انواعا من الالتهابات والسواد ’ واحرصي على تنظيفها وشطفها بغسول امن يخصها ومن افضل الغسولات التي جربتها والتي تمتلك خاصية تعطير رائعه (سيباميد – ليوكريم) مره واحده فقط باليوم .. واحرصي على تطبيق سنة الطهاره بالمسك كل شهر فقد ثبت علميا ان المسك هو العنصر العطري الوحيد الذي لايسبب الالتهابات للنساء كما انه يقتل البكتريا الضاره ويزيد الاخصاب ويمتاز بامتزاجه مع رائحه الانثى الطبيعيه فينتج رائحه رائـعه,




وأخيـــرا لا تغفلي عن امر هام :



وهو الا تتعطري ابدا بحضرة أي رجل اجنبي عنكِ ففي ذلك اثم عظيم ..فكما بالحديث (أيما امرأة استعطرت، فمرت على قوم ليجدوا ريحها فهي زانية) فاحذري من ذنب كهذا وانتبهي ان تتأكدي من ازالة العطور من جسدك قبل الخروج والمرور بالرجال ..



*

----------


## فيروز

طرق جلوة وكل وحدة فينا لنفسها تكون رائحتها حلوة مش لـغيرنا

----------


## &روان&

معلومات قيمة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نصائح قيمة من المفترض معرفتها للجميع والعمل بها 
مشكورة الوسادة على التذكير 


*

----------

